# Elements of Magic: Revised -- here at last!



## Morrus (Apr 26, 2004)

[IMAGER]http://www.rpgnow.com/products/product_2699.JPG[/IMAGER]Yup, it's finally here.  _Elements of Magic Revised_ is done, finished, complete.  

It is available for sale at RPGNow right here.  Well, not quite - it is still awaiting validation at their end.  Keep your eyes on that page, because the moment that "Not validated for sale" sign vanishes, the book is up for grabs!
[bq]
Magic defines fantasy. It is the magical that makes a normal story into a fantasy that delights listeners, readers, and gamers by making all the impossibilities we can imagine become real. Dreams of magic can make even the most mundane day something to cherish, like a poem evoking the charm of the everyday world.


But sometimes, just like poems, magic can become stale and clichéd. Through repeated exposure, its novelty can wear off, and certainly, thirty years of _magic missiles_ and _fingers of death_ have been enough to render many fantasy gamers jaded. At its core, saying, “My love is a dove,” in a poem is as trite as, “I cast _detect magic_.” 


_Elements of Magic_ opens the world of magic to you, letting you create almost any type of magic-user you’d like. Magic is an artform, like poetry, and any good poet is never content to merely recite the works of others.


_Elements of Magic_ is modular, able to fit whatever role you want it to play. It can be added to an existing campaign that already has wizards, sorcerers, clerics, and druids, perhaps representing another, higher sort of magic, or it can wholly replace the existing magic system, providing a whole new feel to your fantasy gaming. You will need a d20 core rulebook to use these rules, but this book will let you ignore the old, clichéd spells presented in those books, and create your own works of magical art.

_Elements of Magic_ eliminates the spell memorization and preparation system entirely, replacing it with something bold, new and flexible. This book uses a spell list and magic point system, allowing you to build spells modularly, and letting you decide what the mechanics actually mean.

_Elements of Magic_ is a rules module designed to replace the "fire and forget" spell system of the d20 Core Rules. The d20 spell system, while balanced and usable, is not flexible enough to model the magic users from most fantasy books and movies. Few wizards have ever memorized or prepared a spell, and even fewer forget them immediately afterwards. In _Elements of Magic_, each character has only a single spellcasting level, no matter how many types of magic she learns in her career. _The Elements of Magic_ gives characters many times the options of the standard d20 rules. Individual spells are replaced by spell lists. Instead of learning a fireball spell, for example, a mage could learn the Evoke Area Fire spell list, which is very flexible as to its usage and appearance. Nor is the mage limited to fire evocations – with 20 elements to choose from, she could learn Evoke Area Ice or Lightning, or an even more exotic spell list, such as Imbue Creature with Lava or Shadow. It would take thousands of standard spells to duplicate the effects of the spell lists in this 100 page book. 

This revised edition of the bestselling d20 sourcebook is finally here![/bq]


----------



## RangerWickett (Apr 26, 2004)

Russ, I think the announcement might be a _bit_ long.  It might miff a few people with how far down the news is hidden.  *grin*

Groovy.


----------



## thundershot (Apr 26, 2004)

I know I probably sound like a broken record, but will there be a chance to see this in print?


Thanks
Chris


----------



## Morrus (Apr 26, 2004)

Sure, if some nice publisher offers to print it for us.  Happens occasionally.


----------



## Marius Delphus (Apr 26, 2004)

Whew.


----------



## Blue mage for hire2 (Apr 26, 2004)

ummm, guys?  "Not Validated for Sale." what's up with that?


----------



## Morrus (Apr 26, 2004)

Blue mage for hire2 said:
			
		

> ummm, guys? "Not Validated for Sale." what's up with that?





			
				Morrus said:
			
		

> It is available for sale at RPGNow right here. Well, not quite - it is still awaiting validation at their end. Keep your eyes on that page, because the moment that "Not validated for sale" sign vanishes, the book is up for grabs!



Incidentally, since your post, the book has been made available.


----------



## hudarklord (Apr 27, 2004)

*Discounts for previous owners*

Are there any discounts for purchasers of previous versions?


----------



## Morrus (Apr 27, 2004)

No.  The book is completely new, not just an update.  I'm almost beginning to wish we'd given it a completely different title! 

There's a free 44 page document available on the ENP website for those who have the old book and would like to see the changes.


----------



## RangerWickett (Apr 27, 2004)

I'm trying to come up with a banner image I could put in my sig for a few days to draw attention.  Hoping I can find something that's not too big, but will catch attention.


----------



## RangerWickett (Apr 27, 2004)

Hmm.  Too big, I think.  Too tall, at least.


----------



## Morrus (Apr 27, 2004)

Well, I've stolen it!


----------

